# Mood Swings After Miscarriage?



## nantucketbreezes (May 13, 2009)

I had a miscarriage a few weeks ago. Should have been 8 weeks but sac size and HCG showed 5 weeks, and there was no baby. Physically it's been a natural miscarriage and no complications, and I'm down to just very minimal spotting and my numbers are dropping as they should according to my doc.

Over the last few days I've had MAJOR mood swings, like 2 or 3 in one day. I sometimes get that way during PMS, but I wouldn't think I could be having PMS while still technically miscarrying. Just wondering what everyone else's experience has been and how you coped...?

Thanks!


----------



## kentuckymom (Jul 26, 2012)

First of all, I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage.









I had one ectopic pregnancy and two natural miscarriages, and I had major mood swings for weeks to months after all of them. I think in the beginning it was mostly hormonal (those pregnancy hormones continue to run through your body for awhile even though there's no baby), but it was also emotional. As they continued, I think they were much more emotional than hormonal. So, no, you're not weird in feeling this way.

As for how I dealt with it, my coping mechanisms may or may not be of any use to you, but I used a combination of lots of prayer (if you're not a spiritual person you might consider meditation), talking it out with friends who had been there, journaling about my feelings, and just getting away to be on my own when possible. All of my pregnancy losses occurred when my first child was between the ages of 1 and 4, so this wasn't always easy.

I hope some of this helps!


----------



## nantucketbreezes (May 13, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kentuckymom*
> 
> First of all, I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I do pray a lot, usually which is one way I first noticed the mood swings, was that I didn't feel like praying, didn't want to. That has passed for now, so that's good. I've been listening to worship music a lot and that has helped me too. I'm glad to know it's just like this, and I'm not crazy, LOL.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I have had a lot of losses too and have dealt with mood swings after them as well. I think for me they were a form of depression. I can totally relate to what you said about prayer though...my last loss brought me to a pretty place for a while but even after my less difficult losses (all hard but my last 2 were the worst) I either cried out to God or didn't want to talk to Him at all...there was no real in between.

So sorry mama.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Don't forget you are post partum so mood swings are normal with hormone drops. I was a yo-yo before, during and after my loss.


----------

